# April



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

So we all know April is a great month for fishing. 
But when the ice first opens up, what time of day do you usually have the best results? Morning, afternoon when it's typically warmer, or evening?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

drew7997 said:


> So we all know April is a great month for fishing.
> But when the ice first opens up, what time of day do you usually have the best results? Morning, afternoon when it's typically warmer, or evening?


I seem to do best from afternoon till dark. Sometimes mid day and high sun is best. 
Do not overlook super-shallow bass right after ice-out. I recommend to at least spot-check some very shallow areas by fan casting for a few minutes before moving on. I've hooked a few in water barely over their backs.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes and thanks for sharing (esp tip about shallow water) Later part of day during the first part of the saeson. This then slowly shifts earlier and earlier as the season goes on to where the bast part is "just after dark thirty am" beginning somewhere around early summer as the water warms up. Water temps being the primary factor affecting best bite time. Thanks again, great tips!


----------

